# Yuba Northern Pike Video



## ivideowildlife (Apr 12, 2013)

My dad and I had to make a quick trip to Yuba for Pike.
Fishing was slow in general but dad did nail this big old toothy pike.
Enjoy the short video and all the pics: http://www.i-videowildlife.com/1/post/2014/04/big-teethy-northern-pike-yuba-reservoir-utah.html

Kelly Cox
www.i-videowildlife.com


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

The drone is pretty cool. Nice fish as well


----------



## rdiddy801 (Aug 13, 2013)

Nice video, and good looking fish! We went the week after you did and got nothin'. What was your technique on the one you guys caught?


----------



## ivideowildlife (Apr 12, 2013)

Thanks swbuckmaster


----------



## ivideowildlife (Apr 12, 2013)

rdiddy801 I give some techniques in the link on my site, but we caught this one on a 4" soft plastic swim bait.


----------

